# Custom Design Placement w/ Fulfillment Services?



## pjb84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Are there any fulfillment services that let you place a design in a place besides the normal place on a shirt?

I have several designs that need to be printed on the either the lower and upper left and right portions of the shirt. From what I've found so far at Cafepress and others, this is not possible.

Any ideas or recommendations on a place that would do this?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think spreadshirt offers some custom placement options like that via their online design tool. You may want to check that out to see if their print areas fit the designs you want to make.


----------



## MIK416 (Apr 8, 2008)

Rodney is right spreadshirt is probably the best that I have found so far. They offer printing on sleeves and full back and front. There is limitations though.


----------



## pjb84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll look into it.


----------



## parker81 (May 29, 2008)

i noticed that you can't place images on tote bags, shoes and things like that. are there any fulfillment services that offer this? i would really like to use my own designs on tote bags. or is there a site dedicated to just accessories?


----------

